
Kicked in Balls, $5,000 taken online: Lessons Learned - stevegreen88
https://medium.com/@glasshunt/kicked-in-the-balls-but-back-on-our-feet-1ebbc87c7d75
======
celticninja
That's great. They were abusing the system for personal gain, they lost money,
the service takes it on the chin, although I doubt that the users who lost
cash will feel so magnanimous, but they were playing with fire anyway.

